# Official April Sig Contest Poll



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2007)

Woot this is the poll you get a couple votes, I wonder who will win!

Quite a lot of new entrants this month and a lack of a couple old favorites.

this one should be interesting.....

(I would like to say that my articuno is drawn by me!     			 )


----------



## Gabby (Apr 21, 2007)

I chose Jman and who ever made the animated pokemon sig.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 21, 2007)

I sent mine in late.

xD


----------



## Grawr (Apr 21, 2007)

Jeez...

I had to go to my school to present a board I've been working on last night, and tottaly forgot about this. >_< 


We have some good ones this time, though. Good job on the Articuno, Sporge.


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 21, 2007)

W00T! Mine = 0 votes lol


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 21, 2007)

Yay mine has 1 vote already.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine's got 1 vote. Meh, I thought I did really good on the sig too.


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 21, 2007)

lol mine's the only one with no votes


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 21, 2007)

You know that you can vote for yourself . That's the one vote I have.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 21, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> You know that you can vote for yourself . That's the one vote I have.


 lol     

I voted for mine, and then uhh... crap, I forgot >_<


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 21, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> You know that you can vote for yourself . That's the one vote I have.


 I thought you couldn't... It's cheap to vote for yourself.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 21, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats why you get two votes.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 21, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, but you still shouldn't vote for yourself. =/


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2007)

my thought was that you shouldn't only vote for yourself....


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 21, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> my thought was that you shouldn't only vote for yourself....


 I didn't vote for myself at all. You REALLY need to make it a rule that you can't vote for yourself.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 21, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He can make that a rule, but we'd have to be sure everyone is following it, which would be hard to do...


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah I don't think I can monitor who everyone wants to vote for.... unless you just post your vote and it isn't a poll at all.... but that would take more effort and I am lazy, I might consider it sometime though.....


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2007)

IMBECILES!!!

DF's sig > all

but I voted for his and Bambam's, both great sigs.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> IMBECILES!!!
> 
> DF's sig > all
> 
> but I voted for his and Bambam's, both great sigs.


 Bul I was asleep until 1 and he had just sent me his today, clearly late so he haas a disadvantage.


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 21, 2007)

you voted for yourselves?

shame shame...

EDIT:

wow I just saw DFs, nice work!  I would vote for you if I hadn't already voted lol


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG DF if only yours was up sooner XD

It just makes me laugh  for some reason.

I voted for myself and sandslash.


----------



## .moof (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow.


Strange taste, this forum has.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 21, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> 
> Strange taste, this forum has.


I'm only winning becasue most people  that voted for me voted before DF had his sig up.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 21, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I voted for myself and sandslash.


 Yey.


----------



## Jman (Apr 21, 2007)

I didn't vote for myself.     
I liked all of them, but we only get 2 votes.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 21, 2007)

i voted for Sporge and DF


----------



## SL92 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow, I really like the Dragonite one, and the one above it.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

Go Sporge!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 22, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Go Sporge!


 ummm thanks.... no need for unnecessary posts like this though    			 you already showed support. :lol:


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 22, 2007)

W00T!

I still have no votes lol its a record!


----------



## SL92 (Apr 22, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Go Sporge!


 No, go ZeldaFreak!


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 22, 2007)

No, go dragon flamez!


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 23, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> 
> Strange taste, this forum has.


 Told you.

And before someone comes and pwns me about this:
Yes I used brushes, this is an old sig.

And uh....that's the late penalty, I guess. ^__^'
Having less voting time.


----------



## .moof (Apr 23, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> .moof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought those were custom. :S


What about the flames?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 23, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 People should be allowed to vote for them self in my opinion.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 24, 2007)

Iono it does pose a unique question... I suppose I could stop having this in poll form and make you say who you vote for     

This would stop even the possibility of using alts as well....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 24, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Iono it does pose a unique question... I suppose I could stop having this in poll form and make you say who you vote for
> 
> This would stop even the possibility of using alts as well....


 Or you could trust us and trust the system you created.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 25, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 isn't that just to obvious?

besides for some reason trust runs thin in places like the internet, mainly becasue you have not much to lose.... :no: Sad but true.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 25, 2007)

A three way tie for first.... interesting....


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 26, 2007)

Mine is still in last with 0 lol

W00T I suck!

well I guess it's cause I didn't really put much effort in this one lol

I'm prepared if there's a metroid one lol


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 26, 2007)

Sporge, all joking aside, keep the voting system. It really has worked for this month despite the fact that mine has more than 1 vote (which was mine)

Woot for being overly modest!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 26, 2007)

Maybe we should do a combination of voting and judges.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 26, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Maybe we should do a combination of voting and judges.


 No.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 26, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice job on elaboration


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 26, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't know everything has to be explained out to you.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 26, 2007)

having to say who you vote for wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 29, 2007)

the tie was broken!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 29, 2007)

zis contest is over, I will get working on the prizes later     

1st DF
2nd ZF and Nightmare

That is all :lol:


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 29, 2007)

DF!!! Congrats.  Your sig > all. D:


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 29, 2007)

I still like mine... well 4th is still good     

I think from now on I will try drawing my images and stop using renders....  then I can only get better!


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 29, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DF!!! Congrats.  Your sig > all. D:


 Was there even any doubt? ;o


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 29, 2007)

Gah, So close to first. D=

Ahh well, congrats DF!   
^_^


----------

